# Marneus Calgar to be CANNED in 6th Ed?



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok guys in 4th ed there wasnt much mentioned and Cato Sicarius first came into the scene basically, now 5th ed in Cato's story that says He is most likely to be the heir of marneus calgar.


What do you think of it?

Will calgar be canned?
Will agemans sacrifice of the 1st company with tyranids be in vain?
Should ageman get calgars throne?
Should cato sicarius get it?


I don't know what else to ask but, I personally think Calgar is on the way to an uninevitable death by the 6th edition.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

well, considering 5th edition just came out this year, is it not a bit early to start worrying about this?

and i doubt it, there is no reason a 'god of war' would just up and pass out, but im sure that if they did there would be good reason and yet another character to replace him.


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

One can only hope.


----------



## Vrykolas2k (Jun 10, 2008)

4th didn't last long, really; I doubt 5th will, either.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Icedrake25 said:


> well, considering 5th edition just came out this year, is it not a bit early to start worrying about this?
> 
> and i doubt it, there is no reason a 'god of war' would just up and pass out, but im sure that if they did there would be good reason and yet another character to replace him.


Well 5th ed justcame out and so did the Sm codexwith the details.

And who said hes thegod of war? Unless i'm missing somthing i thought he was just Lord of Macragge.

If he is god of war, he suregot beat up bad by a nid and got it easy since he's never fought anyone tough to his standards lol


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

hope he gets the can, he doesnt really seem all that tough compared to other chapter masters. give him a meaningful death like he gets killed by a bunch of alpha legionaires and this in turn pisses off the ultramarins and they go on some great purge or something.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

CommanderAnthor said:


> Well 5th ed justcame out and so did the Sm codexwith the details.
> 
> And who said hes thegod of war? Unless i'm missing somthing i thought he was just Lord of Macragge.
> 
> If he is god of war, he suregot beat up bad by a nid and got it easy since he's never fought anyone tough to his standards lol



well if you bother to read the codex he is listed as a god of war in his rules =P And tell me, how long has Marneus Calgar been around? since like 2nd or 3rd, around in that area, and he hasnt gotten the axe yet.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I hope they kill off that massive douche....... He's had what 4 different storylines? I wouldn't mind him if they kept the story roughly the same but it's had such drastic changes that It's not even funny anymore... I say axe the beyatch


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

I think I heard somewhere about him going off somewhere (in the eastern fringe I think...) to fight some nids and disapearing. Could all be false though, but I s'pose it would make sense because than gw could bring him back in 7th (or maybe 8th ) edition with a dramatic entry. But then it could all be false. Do you think this is a good idea?


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

They made him a stupidly good warrior for no apparent reason other than they couldn't handle marines not having the best character in the game.

He now deserves to die.

Such power cannot be lasting.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

bring back the uberpowerful chaos champions that no one hears about anymore such as Typhus, Lucius, Ahriman, Kharn and Abaddon. i never hear people talk about facing these guys before or anything on them for that matter and it has been years since i have personally faced one. the last time i did Kharn kicked my men's asses.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Calgar won't be going anywhere. I don't know why everyone calls him a wuss - didn't he hand an Avatar's ass back to him after a tough fight? Sicarius is definitely in line to replace him eventually - Agemman doesn't have a statline at all despite leading the 1st Co (Invictus did). Also, Agemman _didn't_ lead the 1st Co against the 'Nids when they were wiped out - Invictus did and Agemman was promoted from 2nd Co. But Sicarius is relatively new on the scale of things whereas I'm sure Calgar has a model from way back in the RT era.

Also, why is Calgar _stupidly_ good? Isn't he supposed to be good considering he leads the "greatest" non-divergent chapter? He's been around a while too. Not that I've seen him used much in battles!

Wouldn't bother me if he met an end for 6th Ed though. Change is good.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I just don't like the super-boyscout archetype of the Ultramarines period and Calgar is the worst of the Chapter. I would like to see him killed off. There's just something about the whole ultra-attitude that makes me want to puke. They're entire, "I'm holier than you, we are the Emperor's ass-kissers" act makes me sick. Space marines should have a hint of evil mixed in. I mean c'mon, they destroy whole planets on a whim.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Syph said:


> Calgar won't be going anywhere. I don't know why everyone calls him a wuss - didn't he hand an Avatar's ass back to him after a tough fight? Sicarius is definitely in line to replace him eventually - Agemman doesn't have a statline at all despite leading the 1st Co (Invictus did). Also, Agemman _didn't_ lead the 1st Co against the 'Nids when they were wiped out - Invictus did and Agemman was promoted from 2nd Co. But Sicarius is relatively new on the scale of things whereas I'm sure Calgar has a model from way back in the RT era.
> 
> Also, why is Calgar _stupidly_ good? Isn't he supposed to be good considering he leads the "greatest" non-divergent chapter? He's been around a while too. Not that I've seen him used much in battles!
> 
> Wouldn't bother me if he met an end for 6th Ed though. Change is good.


I don't recall him fighting anyone strong unless a lictor is strong but on theother hand he was almost vanquished by a tyranid.. And he's supposedly strong but i've never read anything about him haveing a serious battle, maybe tactical wise he's agood general. Also I can't have a war without him!


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

They have too much invested in Calgar in the books to pull out and even if they were to kill him, his stats and such would be left in the book for people to play, there are deceased hero units for other armies after all (Eldrad, Gaunt, etc). So I really dont see why it matters whether they kill the Teacher's Pet of the Imperium or not.


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

CommanderAnthor said:


> I don't recall him fighting anyone strong unless a lictor is strong but on theother hand he was almost vanquished by a tyranid.. And he's supposedly strong but i've never read anything about him haveing a serious battle, maybe tactical wise he's agood general. Also I can't have a war without him!


In the new Codex he sucker punches an Avatar, his gauntlets stop the Avatars blade and then he punches him in the gut and the Avatar dies. Based on that fluff he's not "supposedly strong", he's just very strong


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

you want to talk about old Charachters?

Give me aa sec while I find my Lord solar Macharious stats, think they are on GW somewhere. lol


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

and before this codex what great thing did he fight? The new codex just gives the characters shitloads of new fluff which is bull. the avatar thing is stupid, Cato Sicarius I actually like shame the model is so static, Tigurius is gay, cassius is gay, I mean they don't even give a reason he's T6! Don't even get me started on Lysander. I dislike nearly all the fluff in the new dex and most of it revolves around Calgar....


----------



## Alexander Darkblade (Sep 16, 2008)

I hop eCalgar doesnt get the boot! I love fighting ultramarines armies that have him hey get a really really bad morale killler when he dies! (and i always kill him ) 
but then again him dying makes the game too easy so i kinda do hope he gets the boot, Ultramarines get so much crap because calgar really isnt a very good special character.


----------



## itie101 (Sep 30, 2008)

i really dislike smurfs, GW has pushed them in everybodys face and it pisses me off... Nearly every other 1st founding chapter is cooler and has a more epic background (think all the traitor legions, SW, DA, BA and even IF - and they are YELLOW) pretty sure that the only marines NOT cooler than Smurfs are the rainbow warriors...

DEATH TO M C!!!!


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

itie101 said:


> i really dislike smurfs, GW has pushed them in everybodys face and it pisses me off... Nearly every other 1st founding chapter is cooler and has a more epic background (think all the traitor legions, SW, DA, BA and even IF - and they are YELLOW) pretty sure that the only marines NOT cooler than Smurfs are the rainbow warriors...
> 
> DEATH TO M C!!!!




Your post kind of confused me. Space Wolves, Dark Angels, Blood Angels and Imperial Fists aren't traitor legions lol.

And yeah the rainbow warriors are a REAL TERRIBLE bunch has anyone ever seen them used or heard their fluff?


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> and before this codex what great thing did he fight? The new codex just gives the characters shitloads of new fluff which is bull. the avatar thing is stupid, Cato Sicarius I actually like shame the model is so static, Tigurius is gay, cassius is gay, I mean they don't even give a reason he's T6! Don't even get me started on Lysander. I dislike nearly all the fluff in the new dex and most of it revolves around Calgar....


Ah come on - Sanguinius is _the_ ultimate puff; Tigurius and Cassius are simply not in the same league! :laugh:

Cassius is supposed to be badass and tough. He walks around with half a face, is 400 years old and is supposed to be a nutcase. Shamefully poor model though GW. 

The thing with Marneus is GW haven't backed up his status with a lot of stories in codecies past; except to say that the records of his deeds almost match that of a Primarch. I think it's supposed to go without saying that he's a tactical genius and kicks a lot of ass even one to one. He's lead multiple chapters to battle etc. 

I think people get far too heated over the characters.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Abbadon has been around since the heresy right? He only survives in the termiantor armour he's in. I pretty sure Marneus will survive for a while yet


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

Marneus Calger should definately be canned, nothing last forever ans so all things end. He has had a long run and i think it's time for him to pass on the torch while it's still lit.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I'd like to see Marneus keep going, but if they _do_ decide to kill him, I want it to be the most epic fight ever. Like, Superman vs. Doomsday type epic and with a similar ending (where Calgar wins and kills his foe and then dies from his wounds afterward, similar to the Emperor and Horus).

... as long as he doesn't pull a Superman resurrection, that is.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> I'd like to see Marneus keep going, but if they _do_ decide to kill him, I want it to be the most epic fight ever. Like, Superman vs. Doomsday type epic and with a similar ending (where Calgar wins and kills his foe and then dies from his wounds afterward, similar to the Emperor and Horus).
> 
> ... as long as he doesn't pull a Superman resurrection, that is.


It would be incredible if he fought abbadon but then people of whoever won would have bragging rights for an eternity.

Until a RESSURECTION HAPPENS.
haah jk about the ress part.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

there would be no point in ressurecting him as he's already been around for ages, he would of served the emperor well in life, he's earned hes eternal rest at the emperors side and should just die and not ressurect.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Yes... kill smurfette, no big battle just kill him...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

NoiseMarine said:


> Yes... kill smurfette, no big battle just kill him...


I dunno, I'm of the opinion that since Marneus is such an important, iconic figure in the 41st millenium he deserves a suitably apocalyptic battle and a truly monstrous foe to be his last. Like him or not, Marneus is basically the epitome of what a Space Marine should be, and of what humanity as a whole should strive for.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

what? a snip shot during a battle?


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Crimson_fists said:


> what? a snip shot during a battle?


How ironic would it be if he got sniped before he did anything. Or assasinated by an alpha legion before an armageddon.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

ha! that would truly be ironic!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

GW would just bring in a clone of him, if they did kill him off.


----------



## Leatharnak (Mar 20, 2008)

I say Ghazgull (as much of a massive douche he is) should rip Marneus Queergar in two and settle the debate then Pedro Cantor can stab Ghazgul in the back just as he's implaled by Abbadon who subsequently becomes a deamon prince and is killed by an exterminatus of the planet...which of course is Armageddon.

Just for good measure Yarrick can rot in Hades Hive for eternity while the planet dies.


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

A great waste of charactors that is, why can't Ghazghkull just kill him as you suggest and then flee? no reason to kill pedro and the others.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Crimson_fists said:


> A great waste of charactors that is, why can't Ghazghkull just kill him as you suggest and then flee? no reason to kill pedro and the others.


Cause pedro sucks and he's a poser xD


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

CommanderAnthor said:


> Cause pedro sucks and he's a poser xD


Pft, hop on Vassal and I'll show you the error of that statement.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Pft, hop on Vassal and I'll show you the error of that statement.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh: Owned Anthor... owned... :laugh:


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Pft, hop on Vassal and I'll show you the error of that statement.


I see how it is, I will not be voting for Pedro now.

:laugh:


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

How about this: He dies at the hand of An'ngrath the Unbound, but (to give him a good end) he, in his last action while fighting for the Emperor, punches the mighty 888 point Bloodthirster in the face to banish him into the warp for 40,000 years. 

P.S. An'ngrath the Unbound is the huge Bloodthirster on Forgeworld. He has special rules and is worth 888 points.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

CommanderAnthor said:


> I see how it is, I will not be voting for Pedro now.
> 
> :laugh:


Pedro is not a democracy. Resistance is futile.


Also, that'd be fantastic if Marneus Calgar exploded into shards of oblivion.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd say Calgar valiantly leads the first two chapters of Ultramarines in their best wargear into a newly formed warp storm where A small detachment of Iron Warriors kill them to a man with superior tactics and abilities where a warsmith with twinned servo power fists smashes in Calgars brain case. : 3


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

lord of rebirth said:


> I'd say Calgar valiantly leads the first two chapters of Ultramarines in their best wargear into a newly formed warp storm where A small detachment of Iron Warriors kill them to a man with superior tactics and abilities where a warsmith with twinned servo power fists smashes in Calgars brain case. : 3



You sir are retarded. Although that would be an interesting scenario.


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

This hostility to special characters seems a bit childish, and too personally invested in whether or not the character dies.

I agree with Katie, ad think that if he were to die, it should be suitably noble,dramatic and final, similar to Captain Tycho's death during the third war for Armaggeddon.

Many of the people complaining about the focus on Ultras in the latest Sm dex must not Know that the title in 2e was Codex:Ultramarines, not codex: space marines. When the game transitioned from RT to the current incarnation, the designers decided that the Ultras were the epitome of what it means to be a space marine. 

To use a metaphor, it is like a particular brand of chocolate being considered the epitome of chocolate. Similar brands that do not use the same ingredients, or include additional ingredients are not considered lesser, so much as diverging from the "ideal," or archetypical, chocolate.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Grik said:


> You sir are retarded. Although that would be an interesting scenario.


And your great? It's not very contributing calling another member who attempts to make a serious post slurrs.

But, whatever rocks your boat.

Also, I think tycho died in the 2nd war for armageddon. It would be real epic to see Calgar go in a nice way that won't influence people to hate on him more.


EDIT: Sorry tycho was wounded in 2nd war, died in 3rd. Son is right.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

CommanderAnthor said:


> And your great? It's not very contributing calling another member who attempts to make a serious post slurrs.
> 
> But, whatever rocks your boat.
> 
> ...


Meh, I was in an onry mood. I hate my boss. I play the Smurfs and, I love Calgar and his Honor Guard. It's a great unit, I haven't had time with my busy work schedule to pick up the new codex, so I don't know if he's still pretty good unit to field. But if he were to die, I do think it should be in some dramatic, heroic fashion. Preferably againt the Nids. He's been around for so long,Orginal RT in game terms and like 400-450 years in the game timeline, he deserves at least that. He's the oldest member of the Ultramarines behind Cassisus for fucks sake. And Sicarus should be the one to take over the Chaper if Calgar dies. I have his old model and it is bad ass. But if that were to happen would he still use his pair of lighting claws, or trade them in for the Gauntlets? And I agree, 2nd E was called Codex: Ultramarines. Its Codex: SM now, but features heavily on the Smurfs, because they are the quintessental SM Chapter. They are the main Legion that spawned most of the other SM Chapters. They are also easily marketable, and recognizable, so GW makes money hand over fist on them on new players starting into 40K, or starting a new SM army.


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

Edited by the mods.
I do not deserve to voice an opinion, I apologize for wasting your time.


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Son of mortarion said:


> This hostility to special characters seems a bit childish, and too personally invested in whether or not the character dies.
> 
> I agree with Katie, ad think that if he were to die, it should be suitably noble,dramatic and final, similar to Captain Tycho's death during the third war for Armaggeddon.
> 
> ...


I'm hostile against dual fistful of gay space marines with plot armor. I don't care what magical exploits he did or what major victory he won unless it crippled him forever or changed him as a person. He might have lots of fluff, but none of it is terrifically inspiring or good.

And we all must remember, in 2e they said ALL the primarchs were "long since dead", carnifexes had ten wounds, and everyone had different movements.

And special characters go one of two ways. They're like Eldrad. Uber-powerful, amazingly useful, and everyone uses them. They soon become hated by the many.
Or they're like Fabius Bile. Some negligible upgrades and equipment, but mostly everyone ignores them. The only people that hate them are the people who own that army.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

LordWaffles said:


> And special characters go one of two ways. They're like Eldrad. Uber-powerful, amazingly useful, and everyone uses them. They soon become hated by the many.
> Or they're like Fabius Bile. Some negligible upgrades and equipment, but mostly everyone ignores them. The only people that hate them are the people who own that army.




Holy crap that's the most useful way I've ever seen to sum up Special Characters. I couldn't have said it better myself. I think Calgar's story is a pretty good story, but in game terms his equipment sucks major donkey dick. I mean doube Power Fists, so I always strike last? Retarded.( Granted I haven't seen the new 6th Editon SM Codex, so I don't know if that's still true.) I always thought since no Tech Marine or Adeptus Mechanicus has been able to breech the Gauntlets exterior to look inside to see how they work, Calgar should have struck at Initiative level. That would have made him really useful, and taken him into the uber badass and useful Special Character department. And I miss the days of 10 wound bad ass Carnifexes.


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

Grik said:


> You sir are retarded. Although that would be an interesting scenario.


excellent timing their:laugh:i am lmao so hard:good:


----------



## Exitus_10 (Jul 14, 2008)

well i will have to take heed


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Grik said:


> Holy crap that's the most useful way I've ever seen to sum up Special Characters. I couldn't have said it better myself. I think Calgar's story is a pretty good story, but in game terms his equipment sucks major donkey dick. I mean doube Power Fists, so I always strike last? Retarded.( Granted I haven't seen the new 6th Editon SM Codex, so I don't know if that's still true.) I always thought since no Tech Marine or Adeptus Mechanicus has been able to breech the Gauntlets exterior to look inside to see how they work, Calgar should have struck at Initiative level. That would have made him really useful, and taken him into the uber badass and useful Special Character department. And I miss the days of 10 wound bad ass Carnifexes.


He DOES have a Power Sword, y'know. I'd prefer a Land Raider of some sort to him though. 

We're in 5th Edition right now. 

About the Initiative thing, they're still Power Fists. They work just like Power Fist, except that they have a Storm Bolter on them that ignores the Armour saves of terminators (I think I did that subtly enough...). 

His rules _are_ pretty cool, but the one that affects your Marines, also affects the opponent's (loyalist) Marines. And as I subtly said before, he's ridiculously expensive.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> He DOES have a Power Sword, y'know. I'd prefer a Land Raider of some sort to him though.
> 
> We're in 5th Edition right now.
> 
> ...



Yeah I realize he has a power sword now. I have an old GW model with an Ultramarine Captain that is standing with two Lightning Claws faced down at his sides with a back banner. Unhelmeted, pretty grim looking. I thought that was Sicarius, but I guess I was wrong. I'll go through my stock and upload a pic so we can indentify him. Makes me wonder who he is now. lol And yes Calgar is hideously expensive, but everytime I've actually used him in a game he never dies. He just keeps going and going and going. Like a blue Energizer Bunny. In fact I might start calling him that now. lol


Ok got a picture. This is the Captain Sicarius I have. I have another one in the blister still, but GW lists it as Capt Sicarius. So maybe they changed his fluff? Which wouldn't be surprising, or they elevated him in rank and gave him new weapons. I dunno.


----------



## CommanderAnthor (Sep 28, 2008)

Grik said:


> Yeah I realize he has a power sword now. I have an old GW model with an Ultramarine Captain that is standing with two Lightning Claws faced down at his sides with a back banner. Unhelmeted, pretty grim looking. I thought that was Sicarius, but I guess I was wrong. I'll go through my stock and upload a pic so we can indentify him. Makes me wonder who he is now. lol And yes Calgar is hideously expensive, but everytime I've actually used him in a game he never dies. He just keeps going and going and going. Like a blue Energizer Bunny. In fact I might start calling him that now. lol
> 
> 
> Ok got a picture. This is the Captain Sicarius I have. I have another one in the blister still, but GW lists it as Capt Sicarius. So maybe they changed his fluff? Which wouldn't be surprising, or they elevated him in rank and gave him new weapons. I dunno.


That's the Medusa V Captain Sic I think. Now he is like in a painting stance holding his helmet and sword or his helmet on is optional I think.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

Yep that is the Medusa V Sicarius. The new one eitherhas the helmet on with the Plasma Pistol in hand or has the helmet in hand and a cool new smug look on his face. It shows him stepping back and surveying the battlefield.

Only the new one is the Special Character.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

CommanderAnthor said:


> And your great? It's not very contributing calling another member who attempts to make a serious post slurrs.
> 
> But, whatever rocks your boat.
> 
> ...


Actually my post was more a joke than anything though it wasn't so nice to be called retarded. 
Seriously though if I had my way ever loyalist marine hero would be one by one dispatched in a suitably ironic and comical way by an Iron Warrior.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

CommanderAnthor said:


> That's the Medusa V Captain Sic I think. Now he is like in a painting stance holding his helmet and sword or his helmet on is optional I think.


Yeah I've seen the new model. Very nice but I like the one above better. So I guess GW changed his fluff or elevated him in rank and gave him new weapons. Sad I've always liked the pair of Lightning Claws as wargear.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Grik said:


> So I guess GW changed his fluff or elevated him in rank and gave him new weapons.


Naw, Sicarius has been Captain of the 2nd Company for quite some time, even during the Medusa V Campaign (what a failure that was).


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Katie Drake said:


> Naw, Sicarius has been Captain of the 2nd Company for quite some time, even during the Medusa V Campaign (what a failure that was).



Then besides the obvious ploy for money by GW, why would you change all the equipment he has? I don't understand it unless it's because he's a special character now.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

He was elevated in rank. He became the 'High Suzerain of Ultramar', and thus rightly got the 'Mantle of the Suzerain'. He also gave up the Lightning Claws for what would seem to be a family heirloom - the Talassarian Blade. I say this because he was born into the noble house of Talassar, and taught to wield a sword from the age of dot. Not only that, but in the new fluff he is the 'Champion of Macragge' and 'Grand Duke of Talassar'.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> He was elevated in rank. He became the 'High Suzerain of Ultramar', and thus rightly got the 'Mantle of the Suzerain'. He also gave up the Lightning Claws for what would seem to be a family heirloom - the Talassarian Blade. I say this because he was born into the noble house of Talassar, and taught to wield a sword from the age of dot. Not only that, but in the new fluff he is the 'Champion of Macragge' and 'Grand Duke of Talassar'.



Yeah I've seen his new fluff, I just wasn't sure if he actually had been elevated in rank, or just made a special character. I like both models really well, but the older one with Lightning Claws just looks better to me. A much more dramitc pose, has more life. I can't remember what GW made it for becuase I don't think it was a production model, I seem to remmeber it was a limited production/release model for something, I just can't remember what.


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

hang on...what is the issue with his wargear...as a leader of an entire company i am sure he has access to all sorts of equipment and wargear...i doubt he is restricted to just what is on a model...


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

He's not limited to that wargear, but I think he prefers that selection. After all, it's pretty freakin' sweet!


----------



## Templar_Of_The_Night (Nov 22, 2008)

I just think its amusing that it has taken him so long to realise how to use that power sword of his :grin:, visions of him continously breaking the sword with his powerfist and demanding a new one that looks exactly the same so he is not embarassed comes to mind


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

For a SM he doesnt seem to bright eh


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

Meh, they can nuke him for all I care. As long as he goes out with a bang (Preferably one measured in megatons) I'm happy.


----------



## Aspiring Toaster (Nov 25, 2008)

If he got canned then Abbadon would no one to play with


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

King of the Smurfs, finally put on ice?

Highly Amusing.

I dearly hope so. I have a special place of terrain for all the Ultramarines that come into my possession. It is filled with Rippers and Hormagaunts and is called the "Death Hole".

It would be interesting to see how a new chapter master would play out. Calgar is tuff and kool and kool and tuff, but he is rather bland. GW didn't flesh out his character enough, methinks.

-Dirge


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

he's a massive douche. Pure and simple. "looks at me!! I has everything good!! blaaaar!!"


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> he's a massive douche. Pure and simple. "looks at me!! I has everything good!! blaaaar!!"


LOL! I play the Ultramarines and use the 'douche' on occasion, and I must say that made me laugh immensely. Made me think he was an orc in human form. You how orcs have to be the biggest and meanest and have everything good for themselves alone. He is a little bland, I do agree with that, but then 'vanilla' marines are bland. But you'd think for someone so much a part of the 40k lore and universe, he would have a much better story and fluff.


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> he's a massive douche. Pure and simple. "looks at me!! I has everything good!! blaaaar!!"


LOL! I play the Ultramarines and use the 'douche' on occasion, and I must say that made me laugh immensely. Made me think he was an orc in human form. You how orcs have to be the biggest and meanest and have everything good for themselves alone. He is a little bland, I do agree with that, but then 'vanilla' marines are bland. But you'd think for someone so much a part of the 40k lore and universe, he would have a much better story and fluff.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

It's just annoying that they have everything good. If their system was ripe with hive gangs and bad economic worlds then it'd be grand to have a good army but everything they have is better than others fluff wise.... and for that douchey must die:biggrin:


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> It's just annoying that they have everything good. If their system was ripe with hive gangs and bad economic worlds then it'd be grand to have a good army but everything they have is better than others fluff wise.... and for that douchey must die:biggrin:


Hey, it's not my fault Robute was a such a badass at organizing and running a successful system! Besides I like owing a whole system of Imperial space, instead of just a single planet. But in all reality, it's designed that way by GW to generate sales. Think about it, a very ordered and peaceful system, based on what the Emperor wanted that whole galaxy to run and look like. What better way than to get new players to start to play by playing for the good side and abolishing Chaos once and for all. It's not going to happen, but you don't think that when you first start out. And it's the quintessential Space Marine Chapter, so of course they have to have the best of everything. But getting back on topic, Calgar would would be a huge blow to the Imperium as a whole if he died, so I don't think it will ever happen. It would be kind of cool though.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I wasn't aiming anything at you specifically. no offence was intended.... I just dislike the ultramarines because their fluff changed around so much since their first appearance


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

yeah, i can just imagine marneus picking his nose with his powerfist. SPLAT. thats how i'd can him, or put him in a dreadnought, thatd be cool


----------



## Grik (Jul 28, 2008)

Lord Reevan said:


> I wasn't aiming anything at you specifically. no offence was intended.... I just dislike the ultramarines because their fluff changed around so much since their first appearance



Oh no offense taken! :mrgreen: I know they have changed so much, I mean hell they were a 3rd Founding Chapter orginally, I think it was, now they are one of the Orginals. And Tigurius used to be a half-Eldar, half-Human psyker, hence why he is so powerful, now there is no mention of that anywhere. It was all in a White Dwarf I read a long ass time ago. The White Dwarf was from like 1988 or 1989 or 1990 something like that. White Dwarf number 190-197 for you that are interested in reading it. White Dwarf 194 seems to pop to mind. It was January issue I do beleive.


----------

